# Mavic Aksium wheels - which tool for hub adjustment?



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Picked up a CX bike off CL. There's a little play in the hubs. I understand that Mavic has a unique system where the hubs can be adjusted with the wheels installed, but they need a special tool. There are several tools available. Can anybody point me to the one for the Aksium wheelset? Thx.


----------



## Wheel Builder.org (May 22, 2013)

They do make a special tool, it is a little plastic half moon with four pins sticking out and a handle. A simple spanner will work just fine.


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

best tool for anything MAvic (except their shoes):


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

I've done my own research and discovered the Mavic Aksium hubs do NOT use the special Mavic tool for adjustment. In some sense, they may not really be adjustable! 

According to one document I found, the Mavic Aksium hubs are "QRM hubs" and are similar in design to the Ksyrium Equippe hubs (perhaps an older design version?).

I found the following notes:


> 1.1 FREE PLAY ADJUSTMENT
> Hub play must always be gauged with the wheel fitted and tightened in the frame or fork. Tightening the quick release skewer significantly increases the lateral pressure
> exerted on the bearings. Therefore:
> • if there is play in a wheel not fitted into the frame or fork, it may disappear once the wheel has been fitted;
> ...


This document gives a much more detailed description:
www.tech.mavic.com/uk/sources/Produits/ROUTE/Roues/Cosmic_Elite_05/Bearing_Adjust_QRM.pdf


> 1.1.2. QRM HUBS
> Since 2004, a new technology has enabled Mavic to use its top of the range FTS-L free wheel concept on its entire wheel range.
> 
> On the 2005 range, this new type of hub is used on the following front and rear wheels:
> ...


And here is the link to the 2004 Mavic Technical Manual referred to above:
www.tech.mavic.com/uk/sources/Produits/ROUTE/Roues/KsyriumEquipe/Spare_Parts_KsyEquipe.pdf
Page 19 of that tech manual shows you how to replace the axle and bearings.


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

I just fund this. Thanks for posting! My son has a set of these wheels (Equipe's) and we've been wondering about bearing adjustment. All I could find is the procedure for the newer style hubs.


----------

